# Utilizar el amplificador de un dvd daewoo



## eloso (Ene 26, 2008)

hola, tengo un reproductor dvd con sonido envolvente 5.1 el problema es que se me daño el lector, o tal ves otra cosa pero ya no me interesa este lector ya que me he comprado un dvd LG , pero no tiene amplificador 5.1, y lo que quiero es utilizar el amplificador 5.1 de el dvd daewoo pero el problema es que ese dvd no tiene la entrada de señal dts solo tiene la salida de señal dts para conectarlo a otro amplificador dts, por cierto el amplificador de el dvd daewoo aparte de tener las 6 salidas de los 6 canales de audio para sus respectivos parlantes tiene aparte otras 6 salidas de los 6 canales de audio para conectar cada canal de audio a un amplificador o a un altavos activo, eso es lo que me interesa por que me pienso conseguir 3 amplificador estereos para conectarlos con las salidas del dvd daewoo, en pocas palabras quiero utilizar el decodificador de el dvd daewoon para decodificar la señal dts de el dvd LG que tengo para poder conectarlo a 3 amplificador estereos, quisiera que me digan como se hace. saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 26, 2008)

hola.
metele la señal en la R69 de 69 ohm.
(es broma, es que estamos a sabado)
cojete un injector de señales y vas metiendole señal por donde pilles hasta que salga el sonido por los altavoces.
si no tienes inyector de señales te lo puedes fabricar, se trata de un simple oscilador que trabaja en una frecuencia audible, normalmente se utiliza la frecuencia de 1000hz.
saludos


----------



## eloso (Ene 26, 2008)

ok, pero pero no te entendi esi de meter señal, ¿endonde oy a meter señal?, como hago el inyector de señales?. saludos


----------

